

Ask HN: What's your email design/development workflow like? - fonziguy

Most designers&#x2F;developers have a different way of approaching email design. Some write CSS inline, some use an automated tool, some use a WYSIWYG tool, some write their own HTML, some integrate it into the code base themselves, some hand it off to other team members.<p>I recently shared my own email design workflow [1]. How does this compare to yours?
======
fonziguy
[1] [http://www.leemunroe.com/email-design-
workflow/](http://www.leemunroe.com/email-design-workflow/)

